# Sicura Madness On Ebay



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello....

Saw this on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300515676432&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_nkw%3D300515676432%26_sacat%3D0%26_odkw%3DSICURA%26_osacat%3D0%26_trksid%3Dp3286.c0.m270.l1313%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

The strap is very nice, as is the watch but isn't that a fake one. The original has a kind of line under the word Sicura and has the jewel movement beneath the 3 stars.

That is one hell of a price to pay for a genuine version but a fake, wow.

I only suspect it being a fake because I was after this model watch for about 10 years and came across a few that were fake. Ended up getting a complete watch with a good condition case by having to purchase more than one and transplant parts.

The watch is a Sicura Yachtmaster Pro.

Best regards,

UK North


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

not fake at all, this watch came in two different flavours, one was marked 17 jewels the other was a one jewel version with the text removed from the dial. This was more than likely a cost cutting thing as the movements are identical exept for the jewels. I've had 7 or 8 of these with two of them being the one jewel version, I still have one left and like you made the best one up I could out of 3 or 4 others. the one in the ad is the best condition one I've ever seen but still only worth a couple of hundred IMHO , they do look fab but are not great quality.

here's my last remaining one.


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info....

I was under the assumption these ones were fake only because the first one I got (of what I would call the fake version) would not run for more than a few minutes at a time. I handed it in to a watch maker for a cleaning/service. I received the watch back a couple of weeks later with info that they would not work on the watch until they got the go ahead from me as it was a fake. It did not cost me any money as no work had been done on the watch. Over the years I have had about 5 of these, all stating Sicura on the movement, gave them to a total of 3 different watch makers all of whom gave the same reply, that the watches were fake and not really worth spending the money on.

So you can understand why I would think it may have been a fake.

They are very nice watches, basic movement but handsome and bold (if you can call a watch that). The one on eBay is a lovely example but for that price... wow, the economy must have picked up !!

I am guessing both buyer and seller are happy, more so the seller 

UK North


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

I think your watchmakers may be a little lacking, the base movement in these watches is an EB 8371 with added center chrono hand, this movement was made in 1/5/17 jewel variants for sicura, although I've never seen the 5 jewel one. so all the ones you have had of these watches have been genuine they just suffered from cost cutting with the later ones, this sort of thing happens a lot in the watch world with metal being swapped for plastic, jewels dropped etc. Another good way of telling the movements are made by the same maker is that all the parts are interchangable between the the 17 and the 1 jewel, it really is only the jewel count that is different.

there's a great source of info here for watch movements, I use it all the time

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&1ranfft&a41&2uswk&EB_8371_67

wookie


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess we live and learn. Maybe 'all' of mine really were fake....lol.

Thanks for the link.

UK North


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

UKNORTHLANDER said:


> I guess we live and learn. Maybe 'all' of mine really were fake....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> UK North


Hi

Na, there just cheapo watches and the quality shows it. You hear some people trumpeting the breitling connection to try and make them sound better than they are but they did not buy up the breitling name until 1979, about a 8 years after these were made so there's no connection at all really with sicura's most productive period, but you would never think that if you read some of the desriptions people give sicura's on fleabay. 

still, these are my favourite of all the sicura's and look very nice on the wrist so mines a keeper

wookie


----------

